# Where to go in Ontario



## flower-girl (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi my husband and I are looking to move to Canada and are looking for a bit of help.

We have to children aged 2 & 5 and we are in our mid 20's and mid 30's. I have a history in banking and hubby in hotel and catering.

We have been looking at Ontario and are looking at some idea of places that anyone could recommend. We have already done a reccie trip to Ottawa in April and I loved it, the city itself is beautiful, however I'm worried its a little conservative or perhaps political for us.

So I'm now looking in to Kingston or perhaps Guelph. I'm keen to hear people opinion on these places as well as other in Ontario. Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flower-girl said:


> Hi my husband and I are looking to move to Canada and are looking for a bit of help.
> 
> We have to children aged 2 & 5 and we are in our mid 20's and mid 30's. I have a history in banking and hubby in hotel and catering.
> 
> ...


Kingston and Guelph are both good places to live and raise children. Both are university towns with, IMO, Kingston having the most desirable location. The big question is can you find employment in these towns/cities? What do you mean by a history in banking? Do you have any specialist skills that could be perceived as transferable. Restaurant and Food Service Managers are on THE LIST so if this is your husband's area then he may qualify for PR status.
Both places have small populations so his opportunities will be limited, I should think.


----------



## flower-girl (Jun 15, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Kingston and Guelph are both good places to live and raise children. Both are university towns with, IMO, Kingston having the most desirable location. The big question is can you find employment in these towns/cities? What do you mean by a history in banking? Do you have any specialist skills that could be perceived as transferable. Restaurant and Food Service Managers are on THE LIST so if this is your husband's area then he may qualify for PR status.
> Both places have small populations so his opportunities will be limited, I should think.


Thanks for your reply.

I worked for a large UK bank for 6 years. My work was mainly in branch with counter, banking Hall, but also Banking Adviser - so opening accounts etc and then a minor management roll. But also have a very limited business center experience. I'm also a trained florist which is my occupation at the moment. My husband has a degree in Hotel and Catering Management and has worked in this industry for 18 years. We both obviously have good customer service history.

Jobs are obviously a concern but we have discussed starting or buying or own business if that is an option. However we really want a good quality of life for us and our children along with good education etc and that comes first. So at the end of the day we would do whatever we needed to do for employment as long as the other factor are right.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

all 5 major banks operate in both kingston and guelph area and everybody is always hiring, i know I used to be a Senior Manager for TD Canada Trust before leaving the country for work and in terms of banking opportunities back home you should be golden i would recommend to look into the websites of the following banks and see what the job market looks like for kingston and guelph at the momment...

-TD canada Trust
-Scotiabank
-Royal bank of canada
-Bank of montreal
-CIBC (not a big fan of these guys, me and my budies from those other banks make fun of them so much for the lack of everything, that's just our opiniong though)

in terms of way of life very quiet...maybe too quiet for some including myself but you are conveniently located in between to huge metropolitan area like toronto and ottawa so it shouldnt be that bad...good luck....


----------



## flower-girl (Jun 15, 2011)

4drsupra said:


> all 5 major banks operate in both kingston and guelph area and everybody is always hiring, i know I used to be a Senior Manager for TD Canada Trust before leaving the country for work and in terms of banking opportunities back home you should be golden i would recommend to look into the websites of the following banks and see what the job market looks like for kingston and guelph at the momment...
> 
> -TD canada Trust
> -Scotiabank
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for your reply. This is really helpful thanks, I will check these banks out.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Guelph is a really nice town and far less conservative than Ottawa. It's very much an agricultural city because of the agro program at the university. They supply Toronto with all its organic dairy. Also, Fergus, a town right by Guelph is nice as well. They have the Grand River that runs right through the town and the best fly fishing you can find.

If you can find a bank job in the Muskokas, that would be a good place for your husband (at least during the summer) as that's cottage country for Toronto and a big tourist destination.

Finally, there's Stouffville. Another small town that has GO transit access downtown if you want to work in the city but live in a semi-rural location.


----------

